# svgalib ..

## zytek

No ekstra. Świerza instalacja gentoo, emerge system, emerge kde:

```

gcc -shared -Wl,-soname,libvga.so.1 \

-Xlinker --retain-symbols-file -Xlinker ../src/exports \

  -o libvga.so.1.9.17 vga.o vgaio.o vgadraw.o vgaclear.o vgaline.o vgapix.o vgapal.o vgacol.o vgamodesel.o vgamisc.o vgadump.o vgaconvplanar.o vgaaccel.o timing.o vgaregs.o interface.o accel.o vgapci.o vga_helper.o vga_console.o vgarelvgaio.o vgammvgaio.o vgacursor.o vganullio.o mouse/mouse.o joystick/joystick.o keyboard/keyboard.o ramdac/ramdac.o ramdac/normal.o ramdac/attdacs.o ramdac/sierra.o ramdac/icw.o ramdac/s3dacs.o ramdac/IBMRGB52x.o ramdac/ics_gendac.o clockchip/icd2061a.o vgadrv.o regextr.o modetab.o drivers/cirrus.o drivers/tvga8900.o drivers/trident.o drivers/s3.o drivers/ark.o drivers/ali.o drivers/chips.o drivers/apm.o drivers/vesa.o lrmi.o drivers/nv3.o drivers/savage.o drivers/g400.o drivers/pm2.o drivers/millennium.o drivers/r128.o drivers/mx.o drivers/paradise.o drivers/rage.o drivers/banshee.o drivers/sis.o drivers/i740.o drivers/i810.o drivers/laguna.o drivers/et6000.o drivers/neo.o drivers/fbdev.o drivers/rendition.o -lm

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.17-r3/work/svgalib-1.9.17/src'

make: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.17-r3/work/svgalib-1.9.17/threeDKit'

rm -f lib3dkit.a

ar rcs lib3dkit.a

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.17-r3/work/svgalib-1.9.17/threeDKit'

make: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.17-r3/work/svgalib-1.9.17/kernel/svgalib_helper'

Makefile:10: *** INCLUDEDIR is not set up correctly.  Stop.

make: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.17-r3/work/svgalib-1.9.17/kernel/svgalib_helper'

!!! ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.17-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 59, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build kernel module!

```

No i leżę. Any hints?

----------

## zytek

Eh, ten shit wymaga chyba zbudowanego kernela odpowiadającego uname -r, ja stawiam system z chroota więc się wysypało.

----------

## RaStro

 *zytek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.17-r3 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_compile, Line 59, Exitcode 2
> ...

 

sprubuj tak:

```

export USE="build"

emerge svgalib

```

U mnie pomogło.

pzdr.

----------

## zytek

mhm. za późno.  :Wink: 

olałem to, USE="-svga" i jazda.

ale dzięki, zapamiętam na przyszłość.

----------

## ezman

 *Quote:*   

> sprubuj tak: 
> 
> Code:
> 
> export USE="build" 
> ...

 

Ten sam klopot i to mi dzialalo, bardzo dziekuje.

A co ten "build" robi? Czytalem ze nie musi sie to ustawiac bo jest uzyte w biegu "bootstrap"

----------

## zytek

Warto by było zgłosić tego buga, jeśli jeszcze nikt tego nie zrobił.

----------

## meteo

a u mnie też się wywalało (nie z chroota), więc najpierw olałem

```
USE="-svga" emerge mplayer
```

no i poszło (bez obslugi libsvga w mplayerze, ale co tam), później jednak, po dzisiejszym porannym

```
emerge sync
```

poszło bez gadania

----------

## btower

 *RaStro wrote:*   

>  *zytek wrote:*   
> 
> !!! ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.17-r3 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_compile, Line 59, Exitcode 2
> ...

 

```

grep build /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc

build - !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping.

...

```

no comment.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=130166&highlight=error+medialibs+svgalib1+9+17r3+failed

----------

## no4b

```
usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:500: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:522: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:524: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:590: error: syntax error before "class"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:617: error: syntax error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:618: error: syntax error before "u16"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:619: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:620: error: syntax error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:621: error: syntax error before "u16"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:622: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:624: error: syntax error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: In function `pci_read_config_byte':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:626: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:626: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:626: error: `where' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:626: error: `val' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:628: error: syntax error before "u16"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: In function `pci_read_config_word':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:630: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:630: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:630: error: `where' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:630: error: `val' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:632: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: In function `pci_read_config_dword':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:634: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:634: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:634: error: `where' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:634: error: `val' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:636: error: syntax error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: In function `pci_write_config_byte':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:638: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:638: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:638: error: `where' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:638: error: `val' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:640: error: syntax error before "u16"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: In function `pci_write_config_word':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:642: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:642: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:642: error: `where' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:642: error: `val' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:644: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: In function `pci_write_config_dword':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:646: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:646: error: invalid type argument of `->'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:646: error: `where' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:646: error: `val' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:656: error: syntax error before "u64"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:657: error: syntax error before "u64"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:658: error: syntax error before "u64"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:662: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:663: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:665: error: syntax error before "u32"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:674: error: syntax error before '(' token

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:674: error: syntax error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:674: error: `pci_fixup_irqs' declared as function returning a function

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:695,

                 from main.c:19:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dmapool.h:14:20: asm/io.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dmapool.h:15:29: asm/scatterlist.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:695,

                 from main.c:19:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dmapool.h:18: error: syntax error before "size_t"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dmapool.h:22: error: syntax error before "dma_addr_t"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/dmapool.h:24: error: syntax error before "dma_addr_t"

In file included from main.c:19:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:724:21: asm/pci.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from main.c:19:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: In function `pci_get_drvdata':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:831: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: In function `pci_set_drvdata':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:836: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: In function `pci_name':

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:844: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:863: error: syntax error before "u16"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:863: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:865: error: syntax error before '}' token

In file included from main.c:20:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h:9:27: asm/semaphore.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from main.c:20:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h:14: error: syntax error before "dev"

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h:16: error: syntax error before "dev"

In file included from main.c:25:

kernel26compat.h:2:28: linux/version.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

kernel26compat.h:4:40: missing binary operator before token "("

main.c:27:25: asm/uaccess.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

main.c:28:47: asm/system.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

main.c:29:48: asm/segment.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

main.c:30:20: asm/io.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

main.c:31:25: asm/pgtable.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

main.c:32:21: asm/irq.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

main.c: In function `svgalib_helper_ioctl':

main.c:118: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:122: error: `u8' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:122: error: syntax error before "pb"

main.c:123: error: `u16' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:124: error: `u32' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:129: error: `EINVAL' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:136: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:139: error: `ENOMEM' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:143: error: `EPERM' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:147: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:154: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:161: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:168: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:176: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:184: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:192: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:197: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:202: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:207: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:213: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:219: error: syntax error before "io_t"

main.c:225: error: syntax error before "pcic_t"

main.c:229: error: `pb' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:234: error: syntax error before "pcic_t"

main.c:238: error: `pw' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:243: error: syntax error before "pcic_t"

main.c:247: error: `pl' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:252: error: syntax error before "pcic_t"

main.c:260: error: syntax error before "pcic_t"

main.c:268: error: syntax error before "pcic_t"

main.c:276: error: syntax error before "pcic_t"

main.c:296: error: case label does not reduce to an integer constant

main.c:302: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:310: error: `SA_SHIRQ' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:138: warning: unreachable code at beginning of switch statement

main.c: In function `svgalib_helper_open':

main.c:361: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:363: error: `ENODEV' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c: In function `remap_cache':

main.c:386: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:386: error: `PAGE_SHIFT' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:388: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:388: error: `VM_IO' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:412: error: `boot_cpu_data' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:413: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:413: error: `_PAGE_PCD' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:427: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:427: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:427: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:427: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:429: error: `EAGAIN' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c: In function `svgalib_helper_mmap':

main.c:475: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:476: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:477: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:478:41: missing binary operator before token "("

main.c:481: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c:484: error: `EPERM' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c:485: error: `EAGAIN' undeclared (first use in this function)

main.c: At top level:

main.c:489: error: variable `svgalib_helper_fops' has initializer but incomplete type

main.c:490:41: missing binary operator before token "("

main.c:493: error: unknown field `ioctl' specified in initializer

main.c:493: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

main.c:493: warning: (near initialization for `svgalib_helper_fops')

main.c:494: error: unknown field `mmap' specified in initializer

main.c:494: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

main.c:494: warning: (near initialization for `svgalib_helper_fops')

main.c:495: error: unknown field `open' specified in initializer

main.c:495: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

main.c:495: warning: (near initialization for `svgalib_helper_fops')

main.c:496: error: unknown field `release' specified in initializer

main.c:496: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

main.c:496: warning: (near initialization for `svgalib_helper_fops')

main.c:499:41: missing binary operator before token "("

main.c: In function `init_module':

main.c:603: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

main.c: At top level:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/elf.h:425: warning: array `_DYNAMIC' assumed to have one element

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:194: error: storage size of `mmap_sem' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:227: error: storage size of `default_kioctx' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:234: error: storage size of `action' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:252: error: storage size of `shared_pending' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:408: error: storage size of `groups' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:413: error: storage size of `rlim' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:422: error: storage size of `thread' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:434: error: storage size of `pending' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/stat.h:68: error: storage size of `atime' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/stat.h:69: error: storage size of `mtime' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/stat.h:70: error: storage size of `ctime' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:462: error: storage size of `__this_module' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:262: error: storage size of `ia_atime' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:263: error: storage size of `ia_mtime' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:264: error: storage size of `ia_ctime' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/quota.h:226: error: storage size of `dq_dqb' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:345: error: storage size of `bd_sem' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:388: error: storage size of `i_atime' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:389: error: storage size of `i_mtime' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:390: error: storage size of `i_ctime' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:397: error: storage size of `i_sem' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:403: error: storage size of `i_data' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:524: error: storage size of `f_owner' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:695: error: storage size of `s_umount' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:696: error: storage size of `s_lock' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:714: error: storage size of `kobj' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/fs.h:721: error: storage size of `s_vfs_rename_sem' isn't known

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/pci.h:406: error: storage size of `dev' isn't known

main.c:489: error: storage size of `svgalib_helper_fops' isn't known

make: *** [main.o] Błąd 1

!!! ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.18-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 80, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build kernel module!

```

Jajeczko 2.6.3 ;/

----------

## meteo

a u mnie z tym samym jądrem (no, może "trochę innym": gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3-r1) poszło (po wczorajszym emerge syncu)...

może jakieś CFLAGI?

----------

## fallow

ja mialem mase problem m.in z naglowkami na gentoo-dev-2.6.3-r2  , na 2.6.3-r1 wlasnie , wszystko bez najmniejszych (jak do tej pory) problemow  :Wink: 

u mnie na r1 , takze poszlo  :Smile: 

----------

## meteo

gdzies tu na forum (ale chyba angielskim, nie pamiętam) znalazłem informację, że czasem dla sources 2.6.x trzeba ręcznie "spatchować" dwa pliki *.h w /usr/src/linux, były nawet linki do tych, które trzeba podstawić. działało dobrze z 2.6.3, teraz mam "gołe" 2.6.3-r1 i jest OK

----------

